
Show HN: Pombo.io – Uncomplicated Forms - moisespio
https://pombo.io/
======
moisespio
Pombo.io is a free service where you can easily set up contact forms and get
some leads.

Forget about SMTP configuration, Ajax requests and all that stuff that you
usually have to do when you have a simple contact form on your website.

All you need to do is change the action-attribute to point to Pombo and create
a hidden field with the email (or emails) that you want to receive this form.

Simple as that, no additional JS code.

After submitting the form, the user will get a nice message and will be
redirected back to your website and you'll get a new lead.

------
matheusfrozzi
Im in love with this project!

